# SDRAM:CL2 oder CL3 von Bedeutung?



## Cecile Etter (29. Mai 2005)

hallo,
Ich hab eine Heidenangst,meinen neuen RAM-Riegel "einfach" draufzumachen,denn beim letzten mal waren die Folgen katastrophal.
Ob jener Riegel defekt war hab ich nicht erfahren(er wurde einfach umgetauscht) aber er hatte-anders als der CL3-Riegel der schon drin war -CL2

Ich moechte gerne wissen,ob dies wichtig ist,weil ich beim Ersatzriegel trotz googeln/Data-Sheets nicht rauskrieg,was das fuer ein Riegel ist.

Er ist beidseitig bestueckt mit je 8Chips(+ein ganz kleiner auf einer Seite).Auf jedem Chip steht:
Infineon HYB39S256400DT-7,5
auf dem aufgeklebten Haendleretiquette aber widerspruechlich
SD 512 PC133/AC39S6404T-7

ich gehe davon aus,dass die Endung 7,5= CL3-3-3 bedeutet und
7= CL 2-2-2
was ist mein Riegel nun?

Beim bestehenden Riegel steht:
SDRAM PC 133 256MB
Frequenzy 140,0MHz
FSB DRAM 1:1
3-3-3
Cycle Time 6clocks

Beim motherboard:
Core SPeed 1470,1MHz            L1cache 64kb (2wg)
Multipler x10,5                           Lcode    64kb
FSB 140,0MHz                          Level2   256kb
Bus SPeed 280,0MHz                on chip 16way

im Mobo-manual steht,man koenne bis zu 3Stueck 168er-pin DIMM-module von je 512MB draufmachen.(88pins/60pins/20pins)
1.8.1DIMM/Access Time 3,3V/unbufferd SDRAM PC 60/100/133

Ist der Neue RAM Riegel nun der Richtige oder nicht?
Ich moechte es NICHT mehr durch ausprobieren feststellen,wenn's anders geht.   

Auch wie man ganz korrekt und sicher vorgeht wuerde ich gerne vollstaendig wissen.-da bin ich mit googeln nicht fuendig geworden.
Ich habe letztes mal erst Firewall und Virenschutz deaktiviert.Runtergefahren,vom Netz genommen.Den Neuen gleich auf die Bank neben dem Alten(oder sollte ich den mittleren der 3Baenke leerlassen?)Dann im abgesicherten Modus hochgefahren.der Riegel wurde richtig erkannt und richtige Gesammtzahl RAM angezeigt.
Beim normal hochfahren dann Absturz..nt.user.dat aus regystry geloescht.Ohne Internet einen Monat nach Loesung gesucht.Also das lieber nicht nochmal! Hab ich was falsch gemacht?
Wo /wie kann ich ein neues backup erstellen UND an einem sicheren Ort unterbringen? Extern hab ich nur CD Brenner-gibt etwa 15CD's und weiss nicht genau wie man's richtig macht.Win 2000prof-CD hab ich nicht.(Gebraucht gekauft inkl.Muell aber ohne Manuals und CD's).
Bitte um Nachsicht..der Horror sitzt mir noch in den Knochen   
freundlich gruesst silas


----------

